# Reminder: 1rst Annual Catfish Gathering July 16th



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the tcba will be hosting its first annual catfish gathering. it will be held on tappan lake on july 16th from 6 pm to midnight. boats or bankfishing is allowed. we will be holding a channel cat tournament $10 with a optional flathead pot $5. registration will be from 5 pm to 6 pm at the rest area off of st rt 250 . be sure to pick up all of your bait and supplies at cripple creek bait and tackle just northj of the dam right on st rt 250. fishing is from 6 pm to midnight. 5 fish limit on channels minimum size of 12 inches (total weight wins) pays 1rst and 2nd. flathead pot is for big flathead. oddfish pot is for big oddfish not a catfish. everyone get there early so we can sit around and B.S till its time to fish. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE !!!  this gathering is open to the public so invite a friend !!!


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

This should be a fun tourny, I hope to be there.
Tory


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw where you mentioned


> RELAX GUYS !!! I JUG FISH !!! im saying that for state records they shouldnt count in comparison to rod & reel fish.


 Are jugs and trot lines permitted in your tournaments ??
I'm just asking since they are a legal means and you mentioned you do use them too. I've never tried jugs, but I'm thinking that might give someone an advantage in a tournament.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

no jugs are permitted at the gathering, rod & reel only. i havent ran a jugline in 10 yrs but have in the past.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

why would you run a cat tour till just midnite ...thats nuts!!!!!!!! tappen doesnt give up its cats till after midnite .hope ya get a good turnout....the last one was a family affair!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am still wondering what the point is in bringing up quotes from other posts? Seem that after being a member here for quite some time and knowing TCBA since this spring, you never even posted on anything that we posted until now......constantly bringing in quotes from one of us in posts that are not the same. Now someone mention's my mom's name to TCBA. She has nothing to do with it. SOMEONE was posting false ID's and used my mom, our business, my Grandmother and Grandfather's names. Now there are also little stabs in there about them as though someone is trying to say we are the same person posting these false names.........Why don't you just leave it alone? Supposed to be a moderator not a butthead.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

hahaha Get Er Done!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

husky,
yep we know the better bite is late at night, we actually set these tourneys up for the working man who has to get up for work or for those who attend church. its tough for everybody though.......... we all fish the same time slot. it does sometimes seem like a family affair at our tcba club tourneys because we have 5 of my family members in the club.  but thats out of about 40 people. we had a nice 7 lbs 7 oz channel turned in last night and one other fish just over 4 lbs but everything else was small.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rocky be nice


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

unecessary comment


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

the reason i comented because you invite all these other sites and so little time to fish. long drive for some but short time.what you could do is split it up, 6 till 12 and 6 till 7am.two weigh ins. i m up all nite fishing and could give ya a hand.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i didnt post the rules because all tcba tournaments are governed by the same rules which ARE posted here in the tournaments section. it wasnt a deliberate attempt to ignore anyone. SORRY as far as jugs at our tournaments they are NOT permitted. when i said i jug fish , i should have said that i have jug fished but not in the past 8-10 years. we try to keep a close eye on all fish turned in at our tourneys , we dont allow any type of lines. except the ones attached to rod & reel  im not anti jug fishing or anti line fishing. i never intended for my post to sound that way.


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah Everybody kinda watches everybody at our tournys, So nothing goes unnoticed.  
Tory


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can find a post where I've ever said anything derogatory about her about her, please show me. Otherwise, I'd appreciate you refraining your inflamatory attacks against me.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Just for the record, I'm glad you don't permit jugs or trotlines or limblines in your tournaments.



Quantum Powered Baitcasters rule !! May the Energy be with you.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

PS. Yes, I did find the rules, 3 pages back posted 4-30-05, rockbass posted them.
Good rules too, I like them.


----------

